# Airtel or Act BB??



## rakesh_ic (Jul 23, 2013)

Currently I am using BSNL at borewell road, whitefield which sucks on pings after 5PM till 11 45 PM  as I had no other options available in the area.

I am shifting to 5th Cross, D Block, AECS layout, Blore and I find Act and Airtel being available in that area.

Can someone throw some light on the pros and cons of both these providers and which one to choose?

Requirements are:: (priorotized in the orber below)
1) Speeds above 4 GB (minimum)
2) Good ping (below 200ms) to US/UK/Singapore servers (for games like BF3 and LOL)
3) Hassle free service post implementation
4) Smooth and faster provision of connection 

Help from people around AECS layout (if any) will be much appreciated.


----------



## furious_gamer (Jul 23, 2013)

+1 for ACT BB.


----------



## snap (Jul 23, 2013)

heard good reviews about act so +1 ACT BB


----------

